# Wir sind so stark,wie wir einig, und so schwach, wie wir gespalten sind...



## Stonie (16. November 2003)

Es soll Zwietracht und Feindseligkeit verbreitet werden. Dem
können wir nur entgegentreten, wenn wir ein nicht minder 
starkes Band der Freundschaft und des Vertrauens knüpfen.
Unterschiede in Lebensweise und Ansicht mancher Dinge
werden uns nicht im Geringsten stören, wenn unsere Ziele die 
gleichen sind und wir den anderen mit offenen Herzen begegnen.



Als kleiner Denkanstoss für uns alle...Geht an niemanden persönlich...


----------



## Achim_68 (17. November 2003)

> Es soll Zwietracht und Feindseligkeit verbreitet werden.
> Dem können wir nur entgegentreten, wenn wir ein nicht minder
> starkes Band der Freundschaft und des Vertrauens knüpfen.
> Unterschiede in Lebensweise und Ansicht mancher Dinger
> ...



Amen Stonie!!!
Das sollten sich hier mal einige hinter die Löffel schreiben


----------



## udorudi (17. November 2003)

Genau - Brüder auf zur Sonne zur Freiheit…:m :m :m 

Gruß Udo


----------

